# المنتديات الأردنية > نحبك يا أردن >  جلالة الملك عبد الله الثاني: قرارات اسرائيل لا تبشر بالخير!

## هدوء عاصف

*جلالة الملك عبد الله الثاني: قرارات اسرائيل لا تبشر بالخير!*



* في  حوار مثير مع جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني، أكد الملك أنه يقود الحوار  الوطني في الاتجاه الصحيح، ولا يوجد لديه مخاوف حيال الأردن، الذي يتجه نحو  مستقبل مشرق. وحذر الملك عبدالله الثاني  في مقابلة مع قناة (أيه بي سي)  الأميركية، أجرتها كريستيان أمانبور، من أن تجاهل القضية الفلسطينية، وعدم إيجاد حل عادل ودائم لها، سيفجر الأوضاع في المنطقة التي تشهد "كل عامين أو عامين ونصف، أما انتفاضة أو حرب أو صراع".*
* وهذا نص المقابلة:*



* كيف تصف ما يجري في الشرق الأوسط، وهل هو بمثابة إشارة تنبيه لكم وللزعماء الآخرين في المنطقة؟*

* جواب:  بالتأكيد إنه كذلك. إنها لحظة جديدة وحاسمة للشرق الأوسط. وبغض النظر عن  الطريق الذي ستسلكه المنطقة، فإنني آمل أن تتم الاستجابة إلى تطلعات  الشباب، فعندما ننظر بعد سنوات إلى هذا الحدث، سنجده إيجابياً.*



*كريستيان امانبور*


*ما هو الأمر الذي يتطلب منكم التنبه، وماذا يمكنكم العمل حياله؟*

* جواب:  هناك بعدان لهذا الموضوع. من الواضح، أنه عندما بدأ الأمر برمته في تونس  جاء بسبب الأزمة الاقتصادية العالمية. فجزء كبير من الشباب في الشرق الأوسط  يعاني من صعوبات اقتصادية ويريدون حياة أفضل. فإحباط آمال الشباب والإحباط  الاقتصادي قادا، باعتقادي، إلى صحوة سياسية. فهم يريدون تحديد مصيرهم  بأنفسهم.*


* آخر استطلاعات الرأي تقول بأن ثلثي، أو ثلاثة أرباع الأردنيين، يريدون الديمقراطية. ماذا ستفعلون بوصفكم ملكا لتحقيق هذا الحلم؟*

* جواب:  لقد جمعنا قطاعات المجتمع جميعا معاً، وشكلنا ما أسميناه حوارا وطنيا،  بحيث يجلس الجميع على طاولة الحوار، ليقرروا ماذا يريد الأردنيون. وقد شرعت  اللجنة بمناقشة قانونين: قانون الانتخاب، وقانون جديد للأحزاب السياسية،  وهما قانونان حاسمان بالنسبة لمستقبل الأردن.*
* في الأردن، ينظر 13% ممن  تم استطلاع رأيهم، بشكل إيجابي تجاه الولايات المتحدة. الأمريكيون قلقون أن  تؤدي الديمقراطية الجديدة في بلدكم، وفي أماكن أخرى، من صعود قوى إسلامية  مستقبلا. هل تشعرون بأن ذلك ممكن في الأردن؟*
* جواب: ليس في الأردن. هذا  ممكن في أماكن أخرى، ولكن فيما يخص الأردن تحديداً، فإنني مسؤول عن قيادة  الحوار في الاتجاه الصحيح. وأعتقد أن الأردن سيتجه نحو مستقبل مشرق. لا  يوجد لدينا مخاوف حيال الأردن. ولا أعلم كيف ستتطور الأمور في الدول  الأخرى. فكل بلد في الشرق الأوسط مختلف عن الآخر. لقد أشرتِ إلى أن  الولايات المتحدة ليس لها شعبية كبيرة. ولكن علينا أن نتذكر مرة أخرى، وكما  أعتقد، فإن سبب عدم شعبية أميركا، في جزئه الأكبر، هو بسبب الانطباع  السائد بعدم قدرتها على دفع العملية السلمية الفلسطينية الإسرائيلية إلى  الأمام.*



*في كتابك، لم تتردد عن انتقاد رئيس الوزراء الإسرائيلي بنيامين نتنياهو. هل يشكل نتنياهو عائقا أمام السلام؟*

* جواب:  خلال مباحثاتي المعمقة معه، ومن خلال حديثه معي، كنت أرى تصوره للسلام مع  الفلسطينيين، والسلام مع العرب وغالبا ما غادرت هذه اللقاءات وأنا في غاية  التفاؤل. ولكن للأسف، فإن ما رأيناه على الأرض من مجريات خلال السنتين  الماضيتين لا يجعلني متفائلا كثيرا. ولدي شعور بأننا سنستمر في العيش في ظل  الوضع الراهن للعام الحالي 2011. وكما تعلمين، ففي كل مرة قبلنا بالوضع  الراهن دون تغيير، استمر ذلك إلى حين نشوب حرب أخرى. وهذا أمر يقلقني  كثيرا.*


* هل تشعر بأن حربا أخرى قد تنشب؟*

* جواب: حسنا، إذا  نظرتِ إلى السنوات العشر الماضية، فخلال كل عامين أو عامين ونصف، هناك أما  انتفاضة أو حرب أو صراع. وبالنظر إلى الـ12 عاما الماضية، فإن خبرتي تظهر  لي بأننا إذا تجاهلنا القضية الفلسطينية، فإن شيئا ما سينفجر.*


* تقول  إسرائيل بأنها لا تستطيع عقد مباحثات سلام مع جماعة كحماس، والتي  يعتبرونها إرهابية. وأمريكا أيضا تعتبر حماس منظمة إرهابية. وقبل ذلك، كان  الكل يقول أنه لا يمكننا المضي في محادثات سلام لأن الفلسطينيين منقسمون،  كيف يمكن تجاوز ذلك؟*

* جواب: أتمنى أن يقوم الإسرائيليون باعتماد  مقولة واحدة والالتزام بها فعليا. فكما تعلمين وعلى مدار السنتين  الماضيتين، كان الإسرائيليون يقولون أن عباس ليس شريكا للسلام لأنه لا يمثل  الشعب الفلسطيني، لذلك، فهم ليسوا مستعدين للمضي قدما. لقد أنجز عباس الآن  المصالحة مع حماس، وهو بالتالي يمثل الشعب الفلسطيني، ولكن الحجة  الإسرائيلية الآن أننا لا نستطيع التعامل معه بسبب حماس. لقد أوضح عبّاس أن  حماس لن تكون جزءا من الحكومة، ولن يكون لها أي دور في الأجهزة الأمنية في  الضفة الغربية، وهذا الأمر مهم بالنسبة للولايات المتحدة، وللأردن، لأننا  عملنا سويا لتدريب قوات الأمن الفلسطينية. كما تعلمين، كريستيان، من السهل  إيجاد الأعذار لعدم القيام بما هو صحيح. وإذا ما تم الاستمرار بالعمل بهذه  الطريقة، فإننا لن نحل المشكلة أبدا. وفي نهاية المطاف، فإن العرب  والإسرائيليين هم الذين سيدفعون الثمن. أنت تعرفين منطقتنا، وتعلمين مدى  معاناتنا لعقود طويلة بسبب الصراع الفلسطيني- الإسرائيلي. لذا، فنحن بحاجة  إلى زعماء يتحلون بالشجاعة ليتخذوا القرارات الصعبة، ويجدون حلا للمشكلة  بشكل جذري.*



*هناك من يريد النيل مني* 


*فلنتحدث عن بعض الدول المجاورة. من الواضح أن سوريا  تمر في حالة صعبة الآن. هناك قمع عنيف لشعب يريد الديمقراطية. الكثيرون  اعتبروا بشار الأسد إصلاحيا، هل ترى ذلك؟*

* جواب: حسنا، إنه يواجه  اليوم تحديا رئيسيا في كيفية التواصل مع الناس، ووضع جميع القضايا على  الطاولة. وحتى الآن فإن ذلك لم يحدث في سوريا، وأعتقد أنه من أجل إصلاح  الأمور وإعادة الهدوء والاستقرار، فإن الحوار، والمصالحة الوطنية، والتواصل  يعد السبيل الوحيد للقيام بذلك.*


* هل الرئيس السوري، بشار الأسد، ممسك بزمام الأمور؟*

* جواب:  لقد تحدثت معه في مناسبات عديدة لمناقشة كيف يمكن للأردن أن يساهم في  إعادة الاستقرار، وأيضاً، الهدوء، كما هو واضح، إلى سوريا. ومن نقاشاتنا  معه، ومما أسمعه أيضاً، فإن الرئيس بشار ممسك بزمام الأمور، وهو من يتخذ  القرار. أعتقد أن الرئيس بشار بحاجة للتواصل مع الشعب وأن يتحاور معه. لقد  تعلمت من والدي، جلالة المغفور له الملك الحسين بن طلال، أن أبقى على أقرب  مسافة ممكنة من الشعب. وبشكل أسبوعي أقوم بزيارات إلى مختلف قطاعات  المجتمع، وألتقي مختلف فئاته، ونناقش جميع القضايا التي تهمهم.*


* لقد  تعرضت جلالة الملكة رانيا إلى انتقادات في الأردن. وفي كتابك، تشير إلى  جلالتها كشريكة لكم. لماذا هذه الانتقادات؟ وهل هناك صحة لما قيل عن تسجيل  أراض لصالح عائلتها؟*

* جواب: إن جميع ما سمعته، في هذا الشأن، سخيف  للغاية ومحزن جدا. فكثير من الأردنيين يعلمون ما بذلته الملكة رانيا من أجل  النساء والأطفال ليس فقط في الأردن، بل في المنطقة، وأبعد من ذلك. وأعتقد  أننا نعيش في جو يسعى فيه من يريد زعزعة الأردن والنيل مني، إلى النيل من  حلقة أضعف. والنيل من الملكة رانيا برأيي، وانحدار البعض إلى هذا المستوى،  أمر محزن للغاية لنا جميعا.*


* هل تتمتع الملكة رانيا بأي سلطات... كاختيار وزراء محددين أو موظفي دولة، أو أي شخص آخر؟*

* جواب:  إنها لم تتدخل أبدا في عمل الحكومة. فمسؤولياتها كانت على الدوام في مجال  التعليم، والتعليم، والتعليم. وآمل أن يدرك مجتمعنا هذا الأمر، وأن يضع حدا  له، لأن أثار ذلك أضحت مضرة لحد بعيد للأردن، ليس فقط فيما يتعلق بالملكة  رانيا، بل بالعديد من الناس الذين عانوا من اتهامات باطلة من قبل من  يعتقدون بأنه لن يتم محاسبتهم.*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

الله يعطيك ألف عافية هدوء عاصف

يسلموووووووو

----------


## طوق الياسمين

يعني ملكنا فهمان وحواره ناضج وحبيت اخر سؤال مشكورين  :Smile:

----------

